# Nbdl



## TheQuestion (Jan 24, 2003)

can anyone tell me what NBDL is?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheQuestion</b>!
> can anyone tell me what NBDL is?


National Basketball Developmental League. Its for the development of players to be brought up if a NBA team needs a body


----------



## TheQuestion (Jan 24, 2003)

oh! do the NBA teams have to Draft those players?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheQuestion</b>!
> oh! do the NBA teams have to Draft those players?


Nope they can call up whatever player they want if they have a roster spot available


----------



## TheQuestion (Jan 24, 2003)

anytime? also after the trading deadline?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheQuestion</b>!
> anytime? also after the trading deadline?


YES


----------

